# What type of fans are u using?



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I am just wondering what brand or type of fans you guys are using on these rush jobs.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I have four of these type fans


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

My best fan is a 30" high blower out of an old furnace. The 1/2hp motor hangs off the back, and it's belt drive up the side. Even with guarding, I don't use it in occupied sites (never know if a kid will try to feed something into it), but it moves air like nothing else in vacant sites. It'll swirl dust in rooms at the other end of the house


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I have 2 of these Honeywell commercial 18". They are 3 speed and you can tilt them horizontal to aim at the ceiling. Works real nice.

http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/kjc/120209/915r1/52353b2_19.jpeg


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Dec 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I have four of these type fans


I pretty much use the same type/style. I'm not brand loyal, just buy whats on sale. I tend to go through 1-2 a year as the motor gets clogged with dust etc.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co said:


> I pretty much use the same type/style. I'm not brand loyal, just buy whats on sale. I tend to go through 1-2 a year as the motor gets clogged with dust etc.


About the same as me. Only the last year they held up better.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I use hot mud no need for fans..the vario works the best no tape and ready to paint in hours!!:thumbup:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I've got one of these fans


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Speaking of fans, I used to use this sometimes as a negative air fan. Say if you are doing a basement and you don't want to much dust to travel through the house. I kept this on while working. Even very fine airborne dust will make a mess on the upper floors. This helps quite a bit. And it keeps the air nicer to breath! :thumbup:

Just be careful not to back draft any combustion gases from the furnace etc. You can filter if you wish.

scott


----------



## Paulie (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm with Scott. I use Neg. air all the time, plus fans if needed. But I'm usually working in a home that's occupied. Have sold jobs because of containment and Neg. air.


----------

